# Seeking help for my situation.



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post and I just wanted to get my story out and see if anyone has similar issues as me. I cant remember when my IBS-D started exactly, but I do remember when I was younger (13-14) I would have random instances where I needed to get to a bathroom FAST. Anyway, I'm 22 now and have been having consistent IBS issues for probably the last 5 or so years. I have seen 3 different GI Docs. I had blood tests, allergy tests and all that a couple years back for gluten, wheat etc and they all came back negative.

I was diagnosed with IBS by two different doctors. My symptoms pretty much include abdominal discomfort (Not so much "pain") nearly all day, and never any consistent bowel movements - maybe diarrhea about 3x a week and sometimes multiple times per day. I've noticed my IBS sort of comes in waves. Some months ill have it awful and others arent so bad.

Onto my "Diet". I workout a lot so I never was big into junk food, sodas or any other type of garbage that immediately is removed in order to reduce IBS symptoms. I eat meat (chicken/Fish/steak), vegetables, some fruits and farm fresh eggs. I gave up coffee and caffeine. I was never a big drinker but I drink maybe 1-2x a month. That's pretty much it.

I've tried a lot of otc supplements - Probiotics, enzymes, peppermint oil, l-glutamine, immodium.

I went to the doctor 2 weeks ago because its been getting out of hand (was going 5-6x a day and unbearable discomfort), he put me on a low dose anti-depressant 10mg a night. Its called nortyiptyline. I was originally against using prescription meds but I am desperate at this point. The first week my symptoms were reduced about 75-80% and I was ecstatic. I had one normal bowel movement in the morning and that was it no discomfort except maybe a few small instances. Moving into the second week the discomfort has become a lot worse again and my bowels have been uncontrollable and on their on schedule again. I figured it may be because my body adjusted to the medicine or something. I havent spoken to my doctor but he may either up the dose but he definitely is going to make me have a colonoscopy. He was pushing this on me a couple weeks ago and I don't really want to go through with it.

I wanted to get this off my chest because I have been getting really depressed about it. Usually summertime are my IBS "Free" months. Now I find myself dodging plans for the weekend, afraid to go to the beach and don't want to make an hour drive for a girl I have been talking to.

Is a colonoscopy something that could be beneficial? Any other tips? Thanks to all.


----------



## AGxy (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi !

I realize your problem and may be worth a while to point out few things.

According to my experience with IBS I am of the opinion that Colonoscopy will not help in diagnosing IBS. I say it is hard to diagnose IBS with any kind of medical tests. Symptoms are the sole way to realize it. Colonoscopy is required to diagnose any kind of ulcer formation. So you should first check out if you do have the symptoms of ulcers.Discuss it your Dr. However as you said the problem is becoming worse so I will encourage you to get the test done so that the possibility of issues like ulcer can be ruled out.

You mention you work out. Did you ever mentioned this to your Dr. It is because whenever you work out the intestine is under high pressure. I was asked to stop lifting weights when I was diagnosed. The Dr. encouraged me to take walks instead. Further as you work out the body needs a high protein diet. This may also skew the balance of the body as the intestine can't handle high proteins in the case of IBS.

This my opinion and I wish you good luck and good health !


----------



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for your post.

My doctor said he ruled me out for most diseases like Celiac and Crohns but he wanted to do a colonoscopy to make sure hes not "missing" anything. I think I mentioned to him that I work out but I will bring it u on my next visit. I figured high protein diets could be causing it but I am not eating nearly as much anymore because the IBS.

I've been having an awful time with this, last night I went out and tried to go to the bathroom 4-5x before I left the house. Got to the place and immediately had to use the bathroom. Stomach was turning all night and I couldn't get it off my mind. It truly ruined the night for me. Same issues this morning, woke up and constant discomfort all day long now.

I also ate perfect all day no gluten. Had a couple bags of veggies and some lean meat grilled. A couple pieces of fruit and that was it.


----------



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)




----------

